# Phrag Calurium



## SlipperKing (Apr 6, 2021)

An old favorite


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 7, 2021)

Very nice, I like both the form and subtle color. The stem seems a bit short though, or is it just a matter of perspective?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2021)

Yay schlimii hybrids!


----------



## abax (Apr 7, 2021)

I love the subtle color. You have very good taste in Phrags.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 7, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Yay schlimii hybrids!


Can I get an "Amen" here anybody?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 7, 2021)

Perspective is misleading and it might be short too. The fan(plant ) usually flops down. In this case the plant grew up against another phag and didn't flop making the stem seem shorter.


----------



## abax (Apr 7, 2021)

Amen Brother SK!!!! Is the flower fragrant?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 8, 2021)

Unfortunately no


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2021)

looks excellent. In straight Leca?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 8, 2021)

Yes Mr Eric. Semi hydroponic with a slight modification. I got tired of the clear containers growing algae and some kind of aquatic funky bacteria. So they are all in hydro stones in regular pots which i set in these into solid trays i bought from Mixc. I found the trays on Amazon. 
No more algae but still some funk. Once the plants re- established i got strong growths, spikes and roots coming out of the bottom of the pots.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2021)

Hmmm, a picture is worth...
how do you keep the leca moist?


----------



## Silverwhisp (Apr 9, 2021)

Any idea why one almost never sees this cross referred to, at least in the US, under its RHS name, Phrag. Ainsworthii?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 10, 2021)

Silverwhisp said:


> Any idea why one almost never sees this cross referred to, at least in the US, under its RHS name, Phrag. Ainsworthii?


I have no good answer for your question. I know of the name Ainsworthii syn Calurum. All I can say of this ancient cross is, it predates the internet so sharing photos and names was limited to publications and local phrag growers. Currently there are very few growers of this cross i would imagine thus not posted on the web. Which would account for loss of alternate names. Just a guess, I don't know. I'm probably the only one posting this cross here on ST.


NYEric said:


> Hmmm, a picture is worth...
> how do you keep the leca moist?


I guess I need to post a few pics of this setup. I guess the water wicks up the leca the same as if the plant was in a semi hydro pot.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 10, 2021)

I did do a search and the last time Calurum was posted here was 2019, a few in 2015,14 and 2010


----------



## Silverwhisp (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks, Rick. I have a division of ”Calurum ‘Victoria Bagenet’ CCM/AOS” from LeNguyen’s Garden that I‘m hoping will bloom this year.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2021)

Wow, the water wicks up without a reservoir!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 15, 2021)

Eric, when I said solid trays above I should of explained, solid as in no drain holes. The trays hold right around 2 inches of water.


----------



## awesomei (Apr 16, 2021)

I have all of my phrags in trays with one inch of water. I took standard solid trays and melted howls in the side walls at 1 inch. Here are a few images of my Calurum.
George


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 18, 2021)

Very nice George. See Eric, George has another way of getting semi hydro growing conditions. I don't put any holes in so I have a higher level of water in the individual pots


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2021)

Wait, there has to be a drain hole in the pot's bottom, and if so, it's sitting in water. AKA semi-hydro. Texan messing with my small mind!


----------



## awesomei (Apr 19, 2021)

Eric,
You should know no good Texan with mess with a NYC dude's small mind?????


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2021)

That is correct Mr Eric. That's why I referred to it as modified SH.
Allot grow phrags on shallow trays/plates. This is not shallow at 2.25 inches.


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2021)

Silverwisp, you're gonna love Victoria. I have a division of the same plant from the
same source and it's gorgeous.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> That is correct Mr Eric. That's why I referred to it as modified SH.
> Allot grow phrags on shallow trays/plates. This is not shallow at 2.25 inches.


So tempted to make crude "2.25 is shallow" bathroom joke! Must resist...


----------



## Silverwhisp (Apr 26, 2021)

abax said:


> Silverwisp, you're gonna love Victoria. I have a division of the same plant from the
> same source and it's gorgeous.


Oh yay! Thanks for the info. Actually, she just started putting up a sheath.


----------



## eaborne (Apr 28, 2021)

The plants look beautiful and are loving those conditions!


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Apr 29, 2021)

personally,I like the clear glass,and trays, as you can see what is going on....mine like the algae,even though I flush it now and then


----------

